# Walker Snow Machine For Sale



## MI Plow Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

IMG_2619




__
MI Plow Guy


__
Apr 30, 2018




Walker Snow Machine






We have a Walker Snow Machine For Sale. 105 hours. As far as I can tell its a 2010 model B. It comes with the snow blower, broom, cab, windsheild wiper and lights & a new scraper blade. It does not come with a mower deck but I checked with Walker and one can be added. We had to buy it from one of our snow customers when we took over their complex. $8,000. Call Jamie at 734-216-6881 with questions.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

How many hours?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shawn_ said:


> How many hours?


105hrs


----------



## snowpushers (Dec 13, 2014)

Is this machine still for sale?


----------

